# Blocked Packages... ?!

## _luka_

Witam mam problem.. mianowicie..

```

merge mozilla-firefox

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Error: the <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 package conflicts with another package;

!!!        the two packages cannot be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

Od razu zaznaczam ze staralem sie zrobic tak jak pisze w  Handbooku ale to nic nie dawalo.... moze zle robilem... nie wiem nob ze mnie...

Jak juz nie moglem zainstalowac firefoxa chcialem zrobic update calego systemu...

```
merge -pv -Du world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/coldplug (is blocking sys-fs/udev-104-r4)

[blocks B     ] <net-misc/dhcpcd-2.0.0 (is blocking sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libX11-1.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/inputproto-1.4)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xproto-7.0.10)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXau-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXext-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libICE-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libSM-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXt-1.0.4)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xauth-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xhost-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.4)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/encodings-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-util-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXfont-1.2.7)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking app-doc/xorg-docs-1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.8)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/damageproto-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.6)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/rgb-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-base/xorg-server-1.2.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.4)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXres-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/randrproto-1.2.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libdrm-2.3.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXft-2.1.12)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xclock-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xsm-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xinit-1.0.3-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-wm/twm-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/compositeproto-0.3.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/glproto-1.4.8)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXi-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-libs/mesa-6.5.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-ark-0.6.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-tseng-1.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga-4.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l-0.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3virge-1.9.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-10.14.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-1.2.2.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic-1.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-i740-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128-1.2.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion-1.4.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy-0.2.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo-1.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.1.5-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.2.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm-1.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXv-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.4)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-1.7.4)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.2.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.4.6.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-sisusb-0.8.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-chips-1.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-via-0.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-nsc-2.8.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition-4.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint-1.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-tga-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3-0.5.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx-1.3.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.3.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.9.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.3.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-imstt-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.3.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXrandr-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xrandr-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xprop-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/pam-login (is blocking sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.1)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kde-env (is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.6)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xmessage-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xsetroot-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xset-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.1 (is blocking app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.1-r2)

[blocks B     ] >=sys-fs/udev-089 (is blocking sys-apps/coldplug-20040920-r1)

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1 [1.2.2] USE="-build (-debug%)" 415 kB

```

Jakies sugestie co do tego problemu?? dziekuje z góry

od raku: ort.

----------

## arkadiusz99

No coz zbyt stara wersja Xorg-a blokuje ci pakiety potrzebne do kompilacji Firefoxa. Masz dwa wyjścia:

albo zainstalować jakąś starą wersję Firefoxa blokując nową

albo przejść na modularne X-y

----------

## BeteNoire

Wybierz raczej to drugie.

----------

## Yatmai

Skąd Ty wygrzebałeś jeszcze Xorg'a 6.9 ?  :Very Happy:  Tylko nie gadaj, że w stage dają  :Very Happy: 

Generalnie też się opowiem za update xorg  :Smile: 

----------

## binas77

 *Quote:*   

> Skąd Ty wygrzebałeś jeszcze Xorg'a 6.9 ? 

 

LiveCD Gentoo 2005.1 z Linux+ ... mogę się założyć

PS.: Swoją drogą cały czas trzymam tą płytkę  :Smile: 

----------

## _luka_

 *binas77 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Skąd Ty wygrzebałeś jeszcze Xorg'a 6.9 ?  
> 
> LiveCD Gentoo 2005.1 z Linux+ ... mogę się założyć
> 
> PS.: Swoją drogą cały czas trzymam tą płytkę 

 

 hehe dokładnie tak  :Razz:  no ale mniejsza o to... to jak mam zrobic? Ne wiem reemergowac Xorg'a i na nowa go sklejac? :Very Happy:  czy jak  :Very Happy:  jakas mala rada dla Ciemnego  :Wink: 

----------

## GoLaB

tu masz opis http://www.gentoo.org/proj/pl/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-howto.xml

ale radził bym ci zainstalować gentoo od nowa z najnowszego stage

----------

## _luka_

Moze To bedzie idiotyczne pytanie... ale ciekawy jestem  :Razz: ... wywale Xorga.. to razem z nim usunie sie tez kde? prawda.....i bede musial od nowa instalwoac kde itp ?

----------

## dziadu

No tu możesz napotkać na pewne problemy kiedy będziesz chciał się pozbyć starych zależności, np przez emerge --depclean. Portage będzie się rzucać o brakującego xorga. Oprócz tego spotkasz też pewnie masę innych problemów, jak brakujące pliki (może nie wszyscy tak mieli, ale ja miałem i były osoby które też tak miały - brakowało plików nagłówkowych z różnych pakietów libX*).

Możesz też skorzystać z quickpkg aby zrobić binarne paczki kde i innych cudenek spod X-ów, a potem je szybko zainstalować.

Acha... odpowiadając na pytanie: Kde nie zostanie usunięte, ale emerge właśnie o brakujące zależności może się później czepiać.

----------

## timor

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> Acha... odpowiadając na pytanie: Kde nie zostanie usunięte, ale emerge właśnie o brakujące zależności może się później czepiać.

 Dokładnie. Ale potem wystarczy revdep-rebuild i wszystko powinno się zaktualizować. Oszczędziłbyś sobie kupę roboty gdybyś od razu zassał najnowsze gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

